# Flux TT30, Flux SF45, Rome Targa or something else?



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got a Lib Tech Skunk Ape with C2BTX. I need to match up some bindings to it.

My stats / requirements:


I'm 210 lbs
A lot of the time I'll be with my wife, so I want to be able to comfortably mess around
I'll occasionally be riding fast and hard
I most like to hit natural features, play in the pow and have fun
I'm not huge into carving groomed runs

The Targa's seem great with their adjustability. The problem is price. In Canada, they'll be expensive, and I haven't even found a shop that has them in yet. the SF45 is basically the same concern. They seem awesome, but I can't find any 2011 on sale and 2012 will be expensive.

I found some 2011 TT30's on sale, and I really want to get them.... but I'm hesitating because I'm worried they won't be responsive enough for my snowboard. But since it's a reverse camber, rocker hybrid (C2BTX) maybe that won't be a problem. I'm also concerned that my weight may turn them into noodles.

I do have a pair of Burton P1HD Carbon's (I know, kinda old) that I can slap on if I need something really stiff. But I can't imagine a scenario where I would. Maybe on a crazy pow day or something.

Other potential choices:

*Forum Republic*: How flexible are these? I can get these on sale too.

*Ride SPi*: These seem quite stiff. But are they like a brick wall, like my P1HD carbon's? Could I still have some fun with them if I relaxed the forward lean, and adjusted the ankle strap to be softer? This forum topic seems to suggest that they are an OK second choice to Targas.

So, what do you think? Will TT30s be responsive enough for me or will they be wet noodles? Are they only good for rails, jibbing and park riding? Are Ride SPis a good second choice to Targas?

If it came down to SF45 VS Targas... what would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

Did you look at Raiden bindings? I just got the Blackhawks from last year. I have not ridden them yet but I can say that they are well built, very adjustable and comfy. The guy at the shop told me they would be a hair more responsive than the Cartels (often compared to the Targas). At our weight (215 myself) a bit of carpet boarding tells me that they will still be soft enough for playing around will being responsive for carving.

You can get them online here : Empire - Raiden Blackhawk from a Canadian shop, and the guys are very helpful.

Simon B.


----------



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

SimonB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you look at Raiden bindings? I just got the Blackhawks from last year. I have not ridden them yet but I can say that they are well built, very adjustable and comfy. The guy at the shop told me they would be a hair more responsive than the Cartels (often compared to the Targas). At our weight (215 myself) a bit of carpet boarding tells me that they will still be soft enough for playing around will being responsive for carving.
> 
> ...


I have breifly. Considering them. Thanks.

I can get the 2012 Targa and 2012 SF45 for $300. Same price, similarly performing binding. Hard to decide. Although, SF45 seems slightly more stiff.
I can get the 2011 green Flux TT30's for $180.

Hard to decide :dunno:


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

lol I'm in the exact same boat as you dan. I've narrowed down my choices between the Targa and SF45 for my Never Summer SL(and future Raptor should I ever have extra money lying around), but can't make the final decision between them. Both bindings this season look absolutely solid.

I'm personally curious as to how the differing baseplate techs stack up; as I have no idea just how effective the VROD is for the Targa, and the Alpha is for the SF45.


----------



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I decided on the last year's TT30. I couldn't turn down the price. And from what I heard from some trusted people they should be stiff enough for how I want to ride. And I love the bright green color


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you'll like them. I used them at the end of last season and I'm going to use them this season. Good all around binding..some people complain about the lack of shock absorption because they have plastic all they way underfoot but I don't mind. Good choice.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I ride TT30s on a NS Raptor X and really love them.


----------

